# NfS Shift - Wo ist der Maserati MC 12 ?



## brennmeister0815 (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
sorry, aber ich habe eine "Mustopf"-Frage: Nach Neuinstallation von Win7 und nachfolgend Shift, ließ sich der alte Spielstand nicht wieder einbinden, das Spiel stürzte ab. Meine Vermutung geht dahin, dass es mit der aktuelleren Version des AMD GraKa-Treibers zusammen hängt. Warum auch immer, egal. 
Jedenfalls möchte ich nun gerne mit dem Maserati MC 12 fahren, kann den aber nirgens finden. Nachdem ich bereits die gesamte Kampagne durchgespielt habe, möchte ich gerne auf dem schnellsten Wege auf den Wagen zugreifen. Wir mir zugetragen wurde, gäbe es die Wagenkategorie  "5"  in der unter anderem der Maserati MC 12 mit enthalten sein soll. Also ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht an eine Wagenkategorie "5" erinnern... Habe mich wieder auf Level 50 und über 280 Profil-Sterne hochgearbeitet. Vom gewünschten Wagen keine Spur...
Greetz & thx


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Januar 2011)

leihwagen.


----------



## Galford (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe einen Maserati MC 12 GT bei "geliehene Wagen". Ich kann nicht genau sagen, bei welchem Event man diesen Wagen freischaltet, aber es könnte bei einem späteren Rennevent oder auch bei einem Einladungsrennen sein, welches du noch nicht freigeschaltet hast. 280 Sterne sind aber auch nur ca. 1/4 von den Sterne die man erreichen kann.

Edit: ein bißchen zu spät.


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Januar 2011)

man schaltet ihn nicht frei, den gibts nach dem ersten karriere event auf hatch, sobald der quickrace zugänglich ist.


----------



## Galford (7. Januar 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> man schaltet ihn nicht frei, den gibts nach dem ersten karriere event auf hatch, sobald der quickrace zugänglich ist.


 
Okay, da hat mich meine Erinnerung also im Stich gelassen bzw. getäuscht. Ich fahre den Maserati sowieso nicht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 
Ein bisserl spät: Richtig 
Die Win-Neuinstallation war auch nicht wirklich eingeplant... Dann werde ich mal schauen, Quickrace...-öhm- wie _ganz konkret_ muss ich vorgehen, damit ich den Wagen auswählen kann?  schäm


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Januar 2011)

Jap, habe den Maserati sozusagen gefunden. Quick Race und dann immer tapfer "9" drücken, bis die "geliehenen Wagen" erscheinen.
Cooler Wagen  Vom Handling gefällt mir der Maserati besser als der Pagani Zonda R. Wohlgemerkt habe ich alle Fahrhilfen bis auf ABS deaktiviert.
Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe !


----------

